# SA police clearance validity



## AAT88 (May 31, 2016)

hi all
I am currently moved to joburg , and I wanted to know how long is the SA police clearance certificate valid for?..also, can i apply for a renewal of the certificate ,if its close to its expiration date but not expired yet?


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Isn't it the DHA application forms that state how long the certificate is valid for rather than the certificate itself? For example when applying for a critical skills visa the documentation in general must not be older than 6 months.

Note that i haven't even seen a SA police certificate, just thinking out loud.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

It is 6 months for the police clearance in any application.


----------

